# Windshield Cost?



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

walleye said:


> Well it happened already, a stone chip that progressed to a cracked windshield within hours.
> 
> So I got a quote for a new windshield from the dealership as I was going to try and get it fixed while it was in for the recall. They quoted $728 + tax. Ouch.
> 
> ...


I am guessing that because it is a brand new car there isn't any aftermarket companies making any cheaper windshields yet.

I bet in 6 months you will find it for half as much


----------



## Eric123 (Mar 20, 2011)

Is it the ECO? Doesn't the eco have a special sound deadening thin windshield? This could be why...


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Well, I just checked with a major chain in the States (safelite) and was told that an aftermarket windshield has not come out YET for the Cruze and the OE replacement cost through them would be $615.83. Looks like your dealers price isn't that unreasonable.


----------



## JoeCruze (Feb 24, 2011)

Have you tried Speedy Glass or Standard Auto Glass? Also, most Canadian Insurance policies have windshield repair clauses in them. See what they will do if anything. Even if you have to pay a deductible, it will be less than paying for the windshield outright.


----------



## walleye (Jun 14, 2011)

I unfortunately don't have any glass coverage on my insurance policy and my deductible is $1000 so it looks like I'm buying.

I don't have the Eco so I'm not sure if I'm getting the sound deadening glass

I called speedy glass here in Toronto (Markham) and got quoted 608+Tax plus they're coming to install it at my work with no extra charge for the mobile service.

Still seems overpriced but I can't stand looking at that crack anymore while waiting for the cheaper after market glass.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Eric123 said:


> Is it the ECO? Doesn't the eco have a special sound deadening thin windshield? This could be why...


I thought all Cruze models had the acoustic windshield. Does someone know for sure? 

Jim


----------



## Vulgar_Display (Apr 23, 2011)

I've got a chip in my window as of last friday as well. First time in 12 years of driving I've ever had this happen. First brand new car, and my first chipped window. It hasn't cracked yet so I may just live with it for a bit.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Windshield replacement should be free with full coverage...... Check with your auto insurance company.


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

What about windshield _repair_? If the crack isn't too big, Safelite or some other glass shop should be able to do a resin-based repair to seal the crack, and should make it mostly disappear.


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

when i hit the deer in my car, my uncle couldnt get an aftermarket windshield. hehad to get it direct from GM and it was like 680.00 his cost?


----------



## walleye (Jun 14, 2011)

Vulgar_Display said:


> I've got a chip in my window as of last friday as well. First time in 12 years of driving I've ever had this happen. First brand new car, and my first chipped window. It hasn't cracked yet so I may just live with it for a bit.


You should definitely look into getting the chip repaired before it cracks.

My chip occurred on my drive to work and had cracked by the time I went to get lunch on the same day. I therefore couldn't get the resin based repair for chips. You'll save a bunch of money if you get to an auto glass shop before it cracks.


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

According to Safelite, they can repair most chips and cracks that isn't larger than a dollar bill. So even if a crack has formed, it can't hurt to have them look at it and see what can be done.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

walleye said:


> You should definitely look into getting the chip repaired before it cracks.
> 
> My chip occurred on my drive to work and had cracked by the time I went to get lunch on the same day. I therefore couldn't get the resin based repair for chips. You'll save a bunch of money if you get to an auto glass shop before it cracks.


From what I heard and from what I experienced, cracks form within a day or two of the chip. If a chip has been sitting in your window for a while, then its not likely to form a crack.


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

SilverCruzer said:


> From what I heard and from what I experienced, cracks form within a day or two of the chip. If a chip has been sitting in your window for a while, then its not likely to form a crack.


Temperature changes will also affect cracks, specifically cold. A friend had a chip in his car for almost 2 years, it went down to 20 below and the next morning his windshield was toast.


----------



## walleye (Jun 14, 2011)

SilverCruzer said:


> From what I heard and from what I experienced, cracks form within a day or two of the chip. If a chip has been sitting in your window for a while, then its not likely to form a crack.



True enough, but with no aftermarket windshields currently available I'd rather pay the 50 odd dollars for a chip repair. It's a gamble waiting a day or two and if it does crack you then end up paying 600+ dollars for the OEM glass.

Anyways Speedy glass stopped by my work today and had the winshield replaced in under an hour for a grand total $687.61 CAD (so about 700 U.S.) (wish I had driven directly to their shop when the chip happened and saved myself about 630 dollars)


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

LARRY01Z28 said:


> when i hit the deer in my car, my uncle couldnt get an aftermarket windshield. hehad to get it direct from GM and it was like 680.00 his cost?


To my knowledge OEM or aftermarket replacements are irrelevant. I could be wrong about that. In my experience I was able to specify that only OEM parts be used after my deer collision. When my car was broken into I found that all windshield replacement and repair was free. This all depends of course on your personal insurance policy.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

walleye said:


> True enough, but with no aftermarket windshields currently available I'd rather pay the 50 odd dollars for a chip repair. It's a gamble waiting a day or two and if it does crack you then end up paying 600+ dollars for the OEM glass.
> 
> Anyways Speedy glass stopped by my work today and had the winshield replaced in under an hour for a grand total $687.61 CAD (so about 700 U.S.) (wish I had driven directly to their shop when the chip happened and saved myself about 630 dollars)


Yeah, I get it. I can understand why anyone would elect to repair a chip instead of waiting no longer how long it's been. Especially with the good point someone else just brought up about the temp change.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

I am assuming that these windshields are so expensive because of the sound deading material? And if so, would aftermarket also have the same? And if so, would you choose the cheaper and have more noise?


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

I think you may have been robbed a bit.. 

I just did an estimate on Windshield Replacement & Auto Glass Quotes in 10 Seconds - Glass.net with my zip and got 365 and 400 usd


----------



## 72buickgs (Mar 20, 2011)

i chip can usually be repaired; a crack cannot because it will spread.


----------



## TurbeinDiezel (Jan 19, 2012)

I own a 2011 ECO, and the windshield is simply too fragile.
My car has 36,000 miles on it, and it now needs it's 3rd windshield.
Even the smallest rock ding results in never-ending cracking that results in windshield replacement.
I have heard that the ECO uses a special 5mm 'acoustic' windshield which, IMO, is a useless, ridiculously thin, piece of you-know-what.
Does anyone know if one of the other Cruze models utilize a 'normal' (thicker) windshield, as a better replacement option?
I could care less if the thicker glass is not as quiet, or if it adds another 10lbs of weigh.
The OEM ECO windshield was a BAD idea, GM.
How can I get a windshield that will withstand a rock ding?
HELP!


----------



## TurbeinDiezel (Jan 19, 2012)

And, yes - absolutely - if you get a chip, have it repaired the same day. Auto Glass and Safelite have each repaired a rock chip that produced a 5-pointed crack, approximately 3/4" in overall diameter. The resin works, and all you will see is the small chip where the rock struck the glass.

This chip occurred yesterday, and was only a small chip just above the pass. side wiper blade, about 1/8" in diameter. The car sat in the sun today and the chip became a crack that ran from the chip down the base of the windshield, then up 2" and horizontally across the glass to the middle of the car.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Windshieldtogo.com claims they have one, 208 bucks USA if you install it yourself, 308 bucks if they install it.

Haven't checked with Safelite, in my neck of the woods the best to deal with, only one that get a new rear window for my Supra and motorhome. And it seems like the prices vary considerably as to whether you have insurance or not.

Feel its worth to carry comprehensive, typically no price increases if you file a claim because you are paying for that extra protection. Carrying 100 bucks deductible wasn't too bad, but wanted 48 bucks extra per year for 50 dollar deductible.

If my windshield breaks, already has a couple of pin holes in it, will just take it to my dealer and get one with a GM label on it. For me the price would be the same.


----------



## isslert (Aug 12, 2015)

it must be a Cruze Eco thing. This is my first vehicle with a chip/crack. I wonder if they were trying to cut weight in the windshield too?


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

TurbeinDiezel said:


> I own a 2011 ECO, and the windshield is simply too fragile.
> My car has 36,000 miles on it, and it now needs it's 3rd windshield.
> Even the smallest rock ding results in never-ending cracking that results in windshield replacement.
> I have heard that the ECO uses a special 5mm 'acoustic' windshield which, IMO, is a useless, ridiculously thin, piece of you-know-what.
> ...


I am still on my original windshield at 40k (13 eco) I have had rocks scare the crap out of me when hit my windshield, I only have a slight crack on mine and its been hit hard at least 30x. Your first windshield was from GM that now has been replaced with an aftermarket windshield that typically costs around $40 bucks (I used to run a glass doctor). Its not GM no offense its where you drive and the aftermarket glass that is put in there.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Got a stone chip in my Cruze windshield in Milwaukee a couple of months ago with all those crazy dump trucks flying around without covers. Was impossible for me to get his license plate number in traffic, besides that was all covered with mud.

Called Safelite when I got home, were over two hours later, had a suitcase loaded with computer stuff held to that spot with a suction cup. Computer determined was the kind of chip that would lead to a crack, a requirement so I was told. He hit a button, and that contraption did everything. Killed time by cleaning all of my other windows and vacuuming the floor.

It was fully covered by my comprehensive plan, but did leave like a foam like mark on the windshield. So after a couple of days, hit that with my powered buffer with a very fine polish, really have to look hard now in a bright light to see it.

Suppose to be a law in our state where all dump trucks are covered, not enforced and you are expected to pay the price.


----------

